# Fantasy Author Interview



## dwndrgn (Oct 30, 2003)

I found this wonderful interview done by Powell's Books.  It is a discussion between three wonderful authors (Phillip Pullman, Tamore Pierce and Christopher Paolini) and one interviewer.  It's fascinating stuff.  Very good info for writers as well.  Here's the link:
http://www.powells.com/authors/paolini.html


----------



## Twelve (Oct 31, 2003)

Yeah...hehe. It's good to know that you can have a problem with scale and still writer succesfully. Encouraging!

12


----------



## dwndrgn (Oct 31, 2003)

I really enjoyed this article.  They pretty much nailed it in describing why I read fantasy - I'd never been able to put it into words really well and they did it with ease.  It was also fun to see where they come from while writing.

I'm interested to read Eragon, the book by Paolini.  I can't imagine writing a letter at sixteen, much less a novel...


----------

